# Name change...why "Tulisan"?



## Cruentus (May 4, 2004)

Hi, Paul Janulis here.

Some of you may be wondering why I changed my handle to "Tulisan" instead of PAUL. 

The main reason is due to my work, they may have a problem with my real name being my handle, so to avoid headaches, I changed my name.

Now...why "Tulisan"?

I figured this is good timing because I decided to change the name of my training group.

Tulisan means "Bandit" in Cebuano (and Taglog, I think). I have just renamed my training group to "Tulisan Eskrima Group" instead of "Rochester Eskrima Group." Neat, huh?

The term "Bandit" has kind of a 2-fold meaning in mind. Philosophically, I (and my group) are "outlaws" in the martial arts world for this reason: Mainstream martial arts believes that "rank" and "title" gives you credability and legitimacy. We don't believe that one is condusive of the other at all. So, our attitude is that skill is all that we care about. Now, this doesn't mean that we disrespect all rank and titles (that are legit), and this doesn't mean that some of my guys won't ever get ranked from outside sources. It just means that we believe that at the end of the day, the attainment of skill is what is most important over all the rest of the B.S..

The second thing that "Bandit" implies is "pirating" or "stealing." We believe all martial arts pirate from each other, and that this is part of the game. We decided to play it best. Skilled people generally aren't afraid to see what someone else has. So, we believe in learning and incorporating what works. And, if it doesn't fit your personal style, we believe you should learn it anyways so you can at least figure out how to beat it. We believe that if you are afraid to get on the floor and train, then you are afraid to learn. So, even if my guys attain the credability of "master," they should still get on the floor to learn, or they'll have to answer to me!  :uhyeah: 

So...now you know why....any questions?

Paul Janulis

btw...side note, I am still affiliated with the WMAA, so don't let this name change stuff confuse that. I always had my group of students out here in Michigan; I am just re-naming and redoing how I am running things is all!  :asian:


----------



## arnisador (May 4, 2004)

So, you changed your name to "thief" in case your boss finds this account? Smooth move, dude!


----------



## Cruentus (May 4, 2004)

arnisador said:
			
		

> So, you changed your name to "thief" in case your boss finds this account? Smooth move, dude!



I know...Funny eh? I was thinking about the play on words also, and was wondering if anyone got it. I work with money, too! lol  :ultracool


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 4, 2004)

arnisador said:
			
		

> So, you changed your name to "thief" in case your boss finds this account? Smooth move, dude!




Hmmmm, Should I trust Paul or not ?  :idunno:  :uhyeah:


----------



## Cruentus (May 4, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Hmmmm, Should I trust Paul or not ?  :idunno:  :uhyeah:



Of course you should....you know where I live! :wink1:


----------



## Tgace (May 4, 2004)

I like the philosophy......


----------



## Guro Harold (May 4, 2004)

Hey Paul,

You noticed that your whole name is now associated with tulisan?

I want to understand, are you trying to have a lower or higher profile?

Later,

Palusut   :lookie:  :idunno:


----------



## loki09789 (May 4, 2004)

Tgace said:
			
		

> I like the philosophy......



Ditto to Tom's statement.  In the spirit, I will 'steal' a 'stolen' line that Jerome had been using from a blues guitarist, and coincidentally RP made similar statements - at least in the same spirit "Steal from the Best, just let them know you stole it when your done"

In polite discourse:  Appropriation of quality goods with adequate referencing and citation in reverence to the source.


----------



## Cruentus (May 5, 2004)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Hey Paul,
> 
> You noticed that your whole name is now associated with tulisan?
> 
> ...



My full name has been in my "rank" section for a while now, even when my handler was "PAUL". I'm leaving it there because it's my way of thumbing my nose at my compliance dept. They say, "Don't use your real name as a handler" so I instead put it as my "rank"  :uhyeah: 

Thanks everyone for the compliments, though!  :asian:


----------



## Dan Anderson (May 6, 2004)

A Paul by any other name would be just as sweaty...

Dan  :uhyeah:


----------

